# Dinner before symphony-Knoxville, TN



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am taking my wife to the opening night of the symphony next Friday here in Knoxville, TN at the Tennessee theater. Since we are new here we haven't done much exploring in the fine dining scene. I am looking for a little help finding a nice place to eat thats relatively close to downtown and would be appropriate with us wearing black tie. I don't mind driving a little farther if there is a place someone particularly likes. Also, I will eat pretty much anything but the wife is not a fan of steak but if the steak place serves chicken or fish she will be fine. Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

So talking with some people has brought up Fleming's or the Orangery. Whats everyone think about those selections or would something else be suggested? Thanks


----------



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

I would suggest By The Tracks Bistro. it is great place and food is wonderful.


----------

